# Apache läuft nicht mehr



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

Hallo @ all,
ich würde dringend Hilfe von euch benötigen.
nach dem es nicht möglich ist unter ISP ein 2 Zertifikat für eine Domain zu installieren, trotz eigener IP Adrese usw. habe ich heute versucht die Domain zu Löschen. 
Nach dem Löschen startet jedoch der Apache nicht mehr.
Wenn ich versuche ihn manuel zu starten bekomme ich 


```
[root@]# /etc/init.d/httpd restart
httpd beenden:                                             [FEHLGESCHLAGEN]
httpd starten:                                             [  OK  ]
[root@]#
```
Doch wenn ich dann nachsehe ob die Dienste auch wirklich laufen ist diese nicht der fall.

In dem Logfile kan ich nichts finden.

Danke für eure Hilfe.
LG


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

> nach dem es nicht möglich ist unter ISP ein 2 Zertifikat für eine Domain zu installieren,


Es ist nicht möglich unter apache ein 2. SSL Zertifikat für eine IP zu erstellen, mit ISPConfig hat das nichts zu tun.

Ruf doch mal auf:

httpd -t

und poste die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

Hallo Till,
also ich habe in ISP 6 IP Adressen eingetragen.
Eine verwende ich für die Standart Web`s und die Anderen für das SSL.
Ich habe ein SSL Laufen und wollte ein zweites einrichten NATÜRLICH auf einer anderen IP Adresse.

Der Output ist:

```
[root@ns1 ~]# httpd -t
Syntax OK
[root@ns1 ~]#
```
Danke


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

Ok. Schau mal mit "ps -aux" nach ob wirklich keine Instanz des apache mehr läuft. Es kommt manchmal vor, dass sich eine SSL Instanz des apache aufgehängt hat und er sich dann nicht mehr starten lässt bevor man den Prozess nicht manuell mit kill beendet hat.


----------



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

Hallo Till,
also ich kann da nichts finden das ein Apache läuft:


```
[root@ns1 ~]# ps -aux
Warning: bad syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See /usr/share/doc/procps-3.2.5/FAQ
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
root         1  0.0  0.0   1744   580 ?        Ss    2007   0:47 init [3]                  
root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN    2007   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]
root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S     2007   0:00 [watchdog/0]
root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [events/0]
root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [khelper]
root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [kthread]
root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   1:40 [kblockd/0]
root        11  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [kacpid]
root       234  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [khubd]
root       238  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [kseriod]
root       302  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S     2007   5:07 [kswapd0]
root       303  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [aio/0]
root       466  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [kpsmoused]
root       483  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [ata/0]
root       487  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]
root       488  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]
root       496  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007  23:03 [kjournald]
root       682  0.0  0.0   1648   412 ?        S<s   2007   0:00 udevd -d
root       951  0.0  0.0   3088  1268 ?        Ss    2007   0:00 kmodule -d
root      1014  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [kauditd]
root      1089  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:00 [kjournald]
root      1092  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   0:01 [kjournald]
root      1095  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<    2007   1:15 [kjournald]
root      1321  0.0  0.0   1616   568 ?        Ss    2007  21:49 syslogd -m 0
root      1323  0.0  0.0   1568   400 ?        Ss    2007   0:00 klogd -x
root      1386  0.0  0.0   2172   820 ?        Ss    2007   2:22 xinetd -stayalive -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid
root      1521  0.0  0.0   4496  1160 ?        Ss    2007   0:01 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -m /var/run/saslauthd -a shadow
dbus      1528  0.0  0.0   2560   516 ?        Ss    2007   0:00 dbus-daemon --system
root      1574  0.0  0.0   4496  1140 ?        S     2007   0:01 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -m /var/run/saslauthd -a shadow
root      1575  0.0  0.0   4496  1140 ?        S     2007   0:01 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -m /var/run/saslauthd -a shadow
root      1576  0.0  0.0   4496  1140 ?        S     2007   0:01 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -m /var/run/saslauthd -a shadow
root      1577  0.0  0.0   4496  1140 ?        S     2007   0:01 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -m /var/run/saslauthd -a shadow
root      1803  0.0  0.2   7516  5640 ?        Ss    2007   0:01 /usr/bin/perl /root/webmin-1.380/miniserv.pl /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf
root      1806  0.0  0.0   1548   428 tty1     Ss+   2007   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty1
root      1807  0.0  0.0   1548   428 tty2     Ss+   2007   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty2
root      1808  0.0  0.0   1552   432 tty3     Ss+   2007   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty3
root      1809  0.0  0.0   1552   432 tty4     Ss+   2007   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty4
root      1810  0.0  0.0   1552   432 tty5     Ss+   2007   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty5
root      1811  0.0  0.0   1552   428 tty6     Ss+   2007   0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty6
ntp      27801  0.0  0.2   4040  4040 ?        SLs   2008   0:15 ntpd -u ntp:ntp -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -g
root     12808  0.0  0.2   4040  4040 ?        SLs   2008   0:00 ntpd
rpc      13621  0.0  0.0   1692   664 ?        Ss    2008   0:00 portmap
root     23262  0.0  0.0   4336  1116 ?        S     2008   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe --defaults-file=/etc/my.cnf --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
mysql    23295  0.0  1.5 134428 31900 ?        Sl    2008   8:16 /usr/libexec/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mys
root      9471  0.0  0.0   4560   952 ?        Ss    2008   0:06 crond
root     20316  0.0  0.1   4980  2176 ?        Ss   Jan11   0:00 imapd
root      6497  0.0  0.1   4984  2180 ?        Ss   Jan12   0:00 imapd
root      4599  0.0  0.1   4980  2176 ?        Ss   Jan13   0:00 imapd
root      3065  0.0  0.1   4980  2124 ?        Ss   Jan14   0:00 imapd
root      6647  0.0  0.1   4848  2068 ?        Ss   Jan15   0:00 imapd
root      7138  0.0  0.1   4984  2180 ?        Ss   Jan15   0:00 imapd
root     26472  0.0  0.1   4984  2180 ?        Ss   Jan16   0:00 imapd
root     29719  0.0  0.1   4852  2072 ?        Ss   Jan16   0:00 imapd
root     20948  0.0  0.1   4984  2176 ?        Ss   Jan19   0:00 imapd
root     22771  0.0  0.1   4984  2180 ?        Ss   Jan19   0:00 imapd
root      4825  0.0  0.1   4852  2072 ?        Ss   Jan22   0:00 imapd
root     11088  0.0  0.1   4984  2128 ?        Ss   Jan22   0:00 imapd
root      8974  0.0  0.1   4980  2176 ?        Ss   Jan23   0:00 imapd
root     15869  0.0  0.1   4984  2180 ?        Ss   Jan23   0:00 imapd
root     24235  0.0  0.1   4848  2068 ?        Ss   Jan26   0:00 imapd
root     26365  0.0  0.1   4984  2184 ?        Ss   Jan26   0:00 imapd
root      7665  0.0  0.1   4852  2072 ?        Ss   Jan26   0:00 imapd
root     22936  0.0  0.1   4852  2072 ?        Ss   Jan28   0:00 imapd
root     17712  0.0  0.1   4848  2068 ?        Ss   Jan29   0:00 imapd
root     23924  0.0  0.1   4852  2072 ?        Ss   Jan29   0:00 imapd
root      3451  0.0  0.1   4848  2064 ?        Ss   Jan29   0:00 imapd
root      4193  0.0  0.1   4848  2068 ?        Ss   Jan29   0:00 imapd
root     29398  0.0  0.1   4852  2072 ?        Ss   Jan30   0:00 imapd
root     10654  0.0  0.1   4852  2072 ?        Ss   Jan30   0:00 imapd
root     29569  0.0  0.1   4980  2176 ?        Ss   Feb03   0:00 imapd
root     28581  0.0  0.1   4980  2176 ?        Ss   Feb09   0:00 imapd
root     10538  0.0  0.1   4980  2176 ?        Ss   Feb18   0:00 imapd
root     15008  0.0  0.1   4848  2068 ?        Ss   Feb19   0:00 imapd
root      7164  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    04:05   0:00 [pdflush]
root      7282  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    04:08   0:00 [pdflush]
root     18811  0.0  0.0   4404  1068 ?        Ss   06:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
root     18963  0.0  0.4  18712  9228 ?        Ss   06:37   0:00 /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/ispconfig_httpd -DSSL
root     18964  0.0  0.0   4328  1036 ?        S    06:37   0:00 /bin/bash /root/ispconfig/sv/ispconfig_wconf
101      18975  0.0  0.4  18976  9096 ?        S    06:37   0:02 /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/ispconfig_httpd -DSSL
101      19102  0.0  0.0   2844   716 ?        Ss   06:37   0:00 /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/bin/freshclam -d -c 10 --datadir=/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/clamav/share/c
101      19110  0.0  0.4  19004  9112 ?        S    06:37   0:02 /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/ispconfig_httpd -DSSL
root     20928  0.0  0.0   5640  1536 ?        Ss   06:56   0:00 /usr/libexec/postfix/master
postfix  20930  0.0  0.0   5744  1624 ?        S    06:56   0:00 qmgr -l -t fifo -u
postfix  20955  0.0  0.0   5692  1580 ?        S    06:56   0:00 tlsmgr -l -t unix -u
named    20969  0.0  0.2  38016  4352 ?        Ssl  06:56   0:04 /usr/sbin/named -u named -t /var/named/chroot
nobody   20997  0.0  0.0   5268  1120 ?        Ss   06:56   0:00 proftpd: (accepting connections)
postfix  22649  0.0  0.0   5692  1512 ?        S    08:36   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u
root     23291  0.0  0.1   7436  2340 ?        Ss   09:12   0:00 sshd: root@pts/0 
root     23293  0.0  0.0   4380  1460 pts/0    Ss   09:12   0:00 -bash
10037    23525  0.0  0.1   5584  2980 ?        Ss   09:25   0:00 imapd
postfix  23564  0.1  0.1   7548  3528 ?        S    09:28   0:00 smtpd -n smtp -t inet -u
postfix  23565  0.0  0.0   5676  1500 ?        S    09:28   0:00 proxymap -t unix -u
postfix  23566  0.0  0.0   5684  1500 ?        S    09:28   0:00 anvil -l -t unix -u
postfix  23567  0.0  0.0   5700  1848 ?        S    09:28   0:00 trivial-rewrite -n rewrite -t unix -u
postfix  23570  0.0  0.0   5760  1932 ?        S    09:28   0:00 cleanup -z -t unix -u
postfix  23571  0.0  0.0   5772  1944 ?        S    09:28   0:00 local -t unix
postfix  23572  0.0  0.1   5964  2392 ?        S    09:28   0:00 smtp -t unix -u
10082    23587  0.0  0.0   1804   744 ?        Ss   09:29   0:00 /usr/bin/procmail -f-
postfix  23606  0.0  0.0   5772  1936 ?        S    09:29   0:00 local -t unix
root     23616  0.0  0.0   3904   560 ?        S    09:29   0:00 sleep 10
10082    23619  0.0  0.0   1804   244 ?        S    09:29   0:00 /usr/bin/procmail -f-
10082    23620  0.0  0.1   4812  2860 ?        R    09:29   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -T -w /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/spamassassin --prefs-file=/home/www/web55/user/i
root     23621  0.0  0.0   4488   936 pts/0    R+   09:29   0:00 ps -aux
```
LG


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

Sind im selben Verzeichn is, in dem die Datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf liegt noch Kopien der datei mit einem aktuellen Datum an den dateinamen angehängt?


----------



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

Hallo,
ja das isnd welche drin aber keines mit aktuellem Datum


```
root@ns1 ~]# cd /etc/httpd/conf/vhosts/
[root@ns1 vhosts]# ll
insgesamt 464
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 40429  9. Mär 06:56 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 39823  9. Mär 06:56 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 45685  4. Feb 10:26 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_04-02-09_10-26-18
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 45685  4. Feb 10:55 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_04-02-09_10-55-44
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 45685  4. Feb 10:56 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_04-02-09_10-56-02
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 45449  4. Feb 11:55 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_04-02-09_11-55-47
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 45449  4. Feb 11:57 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_04-02-09_11-57-04
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 45449  4. Feb 11:58 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_04-02-09_11-58-20
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 45449  4. Feb 11:58 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_04-02-09_11-58-36
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 45685 28. Jan 17:38 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_28-01-09_17-38-51
[root@ns1 vhosts]#
```
Danke
LG


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

Schau mal in die Datei 
Vhosts_ispconfig.conf, steht dort der vhost noch drin den Du gelöscht hast?


----------



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

Hallo Till,
sorry es steht der host nicht mehr drinen.
ich habe schon alle Logs durchforstet und auch die Configs. ich sehe entweder den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht oder ich bin einfach zu dumm dafür.

Habe auch versucht den Host wieder einzurichten.
Der host ist zwar da aber der Apache startet dennoch nicht.


LG


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

Hast Du auch mal im ssl log des apache geguckt und im syslog?


----------



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

hallo Till,
ja habe ich, ich bin schon etwas am verzweifeln.
Irgend wie will der nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte.

LG


----------



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

hallo Till,
habe jetzt nach einem Serverneustart einträge im ssl_error.log gefunden:


```
Mon Mar 09 12:00:02 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?
[Mon Mar 09 12:00:03 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?
[Mon Mar 09 12:30:02 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?
[Mon Mar 09 12:30:03 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?
[Mon Mar 09 13:00:02 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?
[Mon Mar 09 13:00:04 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?
[Mon Mar 09 13:30:02 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?
[Mon Mar 09 13:30:03 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?
[Mon Mar 09 14:00:01 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?
[Mon Mar 09 14:00:03 2009] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost.localdomain' does NOT match server name!?
```
Lg


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

In welchem Log genau (ganzer pfad)?


----------



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

hallo,
also das war im /var/log/httpd/ssl_error_log


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

Ok. Aber dann muss ja irgend was vom apache laufen. Die Fehler sind nicht kritisch und es wurde ein zugriff geloggt. Poste doch mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

habe auch eigenartige einträge im 


```
/root/ispconfig/httpd/logs/error_log
```
lg


----------



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

hier der output


```
[root@ns1 ~]# netstat -tap 
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address               Foreign Address             State       PID/Program name   
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                     *:*                         LISTEN      1386/xinetd         
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                     *:*                         LISTEN      1386/xinetd         
tcp        0      0 *:1029                      *:*                         LISTEN      1803/perl           
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                     *:*                         LISTEN      23295/mysqld        
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                      *:*                         LISTEN      1386/xinetd         
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                    *:*                         LISTEN      13621/portmap       
tcp        0      0 *:imap                      *:*                         LISTEN      1386/xinetd         
tcp        0      0 *:81                        *:*                         LISTEN      25301/ispconfig_htt 
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:domain        *:*                         LISTEN      27069/named         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:domain        *:*                         LISTEN      27069/named         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:rndc          *:*                         LISTEN      27069/named         
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                      *:*                         LISTEN      27007/master        
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:58424 VERBUNDEN   7138/imapd          
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:21027 VERBUNDEN   26365/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:15887 VERBUNDEN   28581/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:57102 VERBUNDEN   17712/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:21513 VERBUNDEN   22771/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t-:2304 VERBUNDEN   4193/imapd          
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:13056 VERBUNDEN   29569/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:44918 VERBUNDEN   15869/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:45682 VERBUNDEN   3451/imapd          
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:28257 VERBUNDEN   6647/imapd          
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:26708 VERBUNDEN   10654/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:smtp          ns1.bbedv.com:46460         TIME_WAIT   -                   
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:59832 VERBUNDEN   29719/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:50869 VERBUNDEN   29398/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:59300 VERBUNDEN   4599/imapd          
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:16278 VERBUNDEN   20316/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:11154 VERBUNDEN   8974/imapd          
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t-:7820 VERBUNDEN   10538/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:38799 VERBUNDEN   6497/imapd          
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:17289 VERBUNDEN   26472/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:25478 VERBUNDEN   20948/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:24825 VERBUNDEN   4825/imapd          
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:pop3          dsl5401C05F.pool.t-onl:2768 TIME_WAIT   -                   
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:47328 VERBUNDEN   22936/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:41950 VERBUNDEN   15008/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:21210 VERBUNDEN   24235/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:60114 VERBUNDEN   23924/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         213162066071.public.t:51402 VERBUNDEN   7665/imapd          
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         chello213047111137.2.:38206 VERBUNDEN   29341/imapd         
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         chello213047111137.2.:41431 VERBUNDEN   3065/imapd          
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:imaps         vpn.bondiconsult.com:33359  VERBUNDEN   11088/imapd         
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                       *:*                         LISTEN      25434/proftpd: (acc 
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                       *:*                         LISTEN      18811/sshd          
tcp        0      0 ::1:rndc                    *:*                         LISTEN      27069/named         
tcp        0   6336 ns1.bbedv.com:ssh           chello213047111137.2.:41058 VERBUNDEN   32193/0             
[root@ns1 ~]#
```
Lg


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

Zitat von vpns2000:


> habe auch eigenartige einträge im
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


das betrifft nur den server auf port 81 und der läuft ja. Ist also meines Erachtens nicht relevant für diesen Fehler.

So langsam bin ich mit meinen Ideen am Ende. was Du mal versuchen kannst ist, dass Du die Include direktive in der apache Konfigurationsdatei auskommentierst, die die datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf included. Einfach nur um zu sehen ob er dann startet oder nicht.

Der netstat output besagt dass wirklich kein apache oder teil des apache läuft.


----------



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

Also es dürfte auch nicht an der Vhost Include liegen.
Habe es auskomentiert und er startet dennoch nicht.

LG


----------



## Till (9. März 2009)

Schau mal im ispconfig.log nach, ob da irgendwelche Fehler drin stehen direkt vor dem Zeitpunkt, als der apache nicht mehr ging. Dann sieh auch mal nach, ob der user und die Gruppe des apache in /etc/passwd und /etc/group existieren.


----------



## vpns2000 (9. März 2009)

also ich finde weder da noch dort irgend welche einträge.

Auch die User und Gruppen sind für den Apache vorganden.

LG


----------



## vpns2000 (10. März 2009)

hallo,
der Apache läuft wieder.
Duch einen serverneustast wurde das Problem behoben. Warum dem so ist/war muss ich noch ergründen.

Danke


----------

